# Hubby rolled his eyes at me yesterday lol



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We went to lowes, (clothes dryer died) He went to look for parts, I went to the plumbing section to look at PVC (debating on the feeder). A nice young man saw me fitting the parts together and asked if I was making a Potato gun. Told him no it was going to be a chicken feeder. His wife said she had seen those on pinterest and was thinking of making one for their chickens. So of course chicken talk ensued. DH walks up to find me talking to total strangers as if I had known them my whole life, lol. We get in the car and he just shakes his head. "leave it to you to find chicken people where ever you go" LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL There are a ton of them out there, it just takes one word for them to become friends for life. 

I don't know if he'll ever be as hooked as you are but all it will take is one with a personality different from the others to jump start his interest.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao a potato gun


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

How often do people go to lowes for the purpose of making potato guns


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> How often do people go to lowes for the purpose of making potato guns


I guess that question needs to be asked of those that make potato guns. I haven't run across any while shopping there.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> How often do people go to lowes for the purpose of making potato guns


I was looking at 4" pvc. When he said that I was thinking what a HUGE potato it would have to be lol! I have never actually seen a potato gun except on youtube. Not sure how common they are.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get a bunch of guys hanging around out in the country and I'll bet you'd see one or two.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Get a bunch of guys hanging around out in the country and I'll bet you'd see one or two.


My brother actually had the idea of making one to cast our lines farther out to sea when we were at the coast fishing lol. Never put it into practice though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might have made for a fun video to watch though. Maybe you should encourage him next time.


----------

